# Betta darting around alot



## Kurly (Jul 31, 2007)

My Betta darts around alot in his tank and sometimes he rubs against the plants in his tank. Something is wrong but I am not sure what it could be. Can anyone help me out here?

Thanks


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

That doesn't sound odd to me at all. Mine do that on occasion also. It's good to see them active. But just in case there is something wrong can you tell us the tank peramiters? eg tank mates, water temp, is there a filter and heater, how many ga/lt it holds what kind of plants (are they real or fake) ph etc?

Thanks


----------

